# Facebook Is not working on my computer but i can go to other sites



## Lasko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

for the past few days anytime i try to visit www.facebook.com a web page comes up and states (Oops! This link appears to be broken.
Suggestions:
Access a cached copy of www.*facebook.*com
Search on Google 
i tried the suggestions and none of them worked.
i also even went by a few of my friends and went on facebook on their computer and it worked fine without error.... so i do not know why i am experiencing this problem...i also even called isp and they said that my internet is working fine when they checked it and that since i am able to browse other pages it is not their problem...can anyone please assist me in rectifying this problem


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

What version or type of internet browser are you using? If you are using IE 5.5 and higher, I would start off by deleting the temp records and empty the cache from your computer. I've been using Facebook for a few years and on 15 different computers and have had no problems with 4 different browsers. Also try to ping it. it seems that it just might, just might be a problem with your router/modem system. my 2 wire will occasionally show a bad gateway or a poor connection.

Check it out and keep up posted!


----------



## Lasko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

at lex.luthor i am sorry i posted in the wrong forum this is the link to the other forum.... please post on this one http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/1009238-facebook-not-loading-up-my.html#post8018194


----------

